# Avengers: Endgame



## aaronleland

An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.


----------



## Hugo Furst

I'll have to wait for DVD or PPV.


Too long to sit in a theater


----------



## petro

aaronleland said:


> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.


I find the Marvel movies to be quite entertaining. Too bad Stan Lee isn't around to make his small appearance. Or did they digitize him in?


----------



## Hugo Furst

petro said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> I find the Marvel movies to be quite entertaining. Too bad Stan Lee isn't around to make his small appearance. Or did they digitize him in?
Click to expand...


he's in it, reportedly


----------



## Ringel05

aaronleland said:


> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.


It's funny how the super hero comics I grew up on are now the super hero phenomenon of today.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Ringel05 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the super hero comics I grew up on are now the super hero phenomenon of today.
Click to expand...



I grew up on Superman, (George Reeves), and Batman was the theme of my homecoming celebration


----------



## Ringel05

petro said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> I find the Marvel movies to be quite entertaining. Too bad Stan Lee isn't around to make his small appearance. Or did they digitize him in?
Click to expand...

After the decline of comic books Stan would scrape together money to go to all the comic book shows for decades trying to make some money.


----------



## Ringel05

WillHaftawaite said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the super hero comics I grew up on are now the super hero phenomenon of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on Superman, (George Reeves), and Batman was the theme of my homecoming celebration
Click to expand...

I remember some of them, never been a big TV viewer.


----------



## aaronleland

WillHaftawaite said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> I find the Marvel movies to be quite entertaining. Too bad Stan Lee isn't around to make his small appearance. Or did they digitize him in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's in it, reportedly
Click to expand...


It may be his second best cameo ever. Next to his barber character in Thor: Ragnarok.


----------



## aaronleland

petro said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> I find the Marvel movies to be quite entertaining. Too bad Stan Lee isn't around to make his small appearance. Or did they digitize him in?
Click to expand...


Infinity War and Endgame were filmed at the same time. His cameo was probably filmed a good three years before Endgame was released.


----------



## depotoo

Someone told us today the first showing tickets were being sold on eBay for $500!  They are going tonight, they got them from the box office, but had to wait in a looonngg line to get them.


----------



## aaronleland

WillHaftawaite said:


> I'll have to wait for DVD or PPV.
> 
> 
> Too long to sit in a theater



Honestly, I watched it bootlegged. I usually hate those shitty cam bootlegs, but I had to know what happened.


----------



## theHawk

It was a really good ending for the last ten years for most of the characters.  

For those of you worried about Brie Larson (Captain Marvel) ruining the movie, don’t worry, the Russo brothers knew exactly what to do with her, that is they punted her to the sidelines.  She’s barely in it for 15 minutes and it’s usually shared screen time.


----------



## Montrovant

There were a few minor issues, but I thought Endgame was quite good.


----------



## MeBelle

My youngest adult kids were there at whatever time on opening night.

A friend of theirs bought them tickets for the NEXT night also.

They loved the movie!

They also believe it will be the last of the Avenger 'series'


----------



## 2aguy

aaronleland said:


> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.




I went in expecting it to be rushed, non-stop CGI action with dumb humor........the movie is actually really, really good.....I was kind of stunned that it was actually good.....even the left wing crap wasn't so over the top that it would distract from the movie..........the humor was actually funny, the emotions were really good......a weaker man than I might have shed a tear....


----------



## BlueGin

I have seen it twice now. Once on opening weekend and again yesterday.

Kinda interesting the different audience reactions. Opening weekend there was cheering during a lot of the action scene’s ( minus Captain Marvel stuff...you could tell she is not liked). Second time I went...no cheering at all..very subdued crowd .  I guess the major fandom goes early.

Anyway it was very good. I didn’t realize how much I missed visually that I caught the second time around. There is a lot going on,especially during the battle’s.

Loved Paul Rudd, Chris Evans and RDJ in particular . Also really liked the Hawkeye/Black Widow scene.

Well worth watching more than once.


----------



## Blues Man

So I went to see end game and I'll give it a C

This movie as all movies involving time travel had too many glaring paradoxes.

The worst IMO was Thanos himself.

Thanos jumped forward in time from a point before Infinity War when he had none of the infinity stones.

Now if he jumped forward from that point he would not have been able to acquire all the stones and snap his fingers to wipe out half of all life so everything that set up End Game would not have happened


----------



## Montrovant

Blues Man said:


> So I went to see end game and I'll give it a C
> 
> This movie as all movies involving time travel had too many glaring paradoxes.
> 
> The worst IMO was Thanos himself.
> 
> Thanos jumped forward in time from a point before Infinity War when he had none of the infinity stones.
> 
> Now if he jumped forward from that point he would not have been able to acquire all the stones and snap his fingers to wipe out half of all life so everything that set up End Game would not have happened



Time travel always has issues. I thought Endgame did a very good job of avoiding most of the time travel problems.  And the movie also made it pretty clear that time travel would not change a timeline.


----------



## Blues Man

Montrovant said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I went to see end game and I'll give it a C
> 
> This movie as all movies involving time travel had too many glaring paradoxes.
> 
> The worst IMO was Thanos himself.
> 
> Thanos jumped forward in time from a point before Infinity War when he had none of the infinity stones.
> 
> Now if he jumped forward from that point he would not have been able to acquire all the stones and snap his fingers to wipe out half of all life so everything that set up End Game would not have happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time travel always has issues. I thought Endgame did a very good job of avoiding most of the time travel problems.  And the movie also made it pretty clear that time travel would not change a timeline.
Click to expand...


Just because they say that doesn't fix the paradoxes


----------



## Montrovant

Blues Man said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I went to see end game and I'll give it a C
> 
> This movie as all movies involving time travel had too many glaring paradoxes.
> 
> The worst IMO was Thanos himself.
> 
> Thanos jumped forward in time from a point before Infinity War when he had none of the infinity stones.
> 
> Now if he jumped forward from that point he would not have been able to acquire all the stones and snap his fingers to wipe out half of all life so everything that set up End Game would not have happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time travel always has issues. I thought Endgame did a very good job of avoiding most of the time travel problems.  And the movie also made it pretty clear that time travel would not change a timeline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because they say that doesn't fix the paradoxes
Click to expand...


If the reality of the story makes your complaint not a paradox, then yes, it does.


----------



## aaronleland

Possibly my favorite part of the MCU was their handling of Hawkeye and Black Widow. They managed to have the only team members with no powers the most interesting story arc in the movies.


----------



## Montrovant

aaronleland said:


> Possibly my favorite part of the MCU was their handling of Hawkeye and Black Widow. They managed to have the only team members with no powers the most interesting story arc in the movies.



It's still really annoying when they end up fighting the same enemies that Hulk and Thor do.


----------



## aaronleland

Montrovant said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly my favorite part of the MCU was their handling of Hawkeye and Black Widow. They managed to have the only team members with no powers the most interesting story arc in the movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still really annoying when they end up fighting the same enemies that Hulk and Thor do.
Click to expand...


When you think about it they have more natural talent than anybody on the team. It's like Batman. The thing that makes him so badass is that he has to make up for not having powers with natural talent, making him the best member of the Justice League.


----------



## Montrovant

aaronleland said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly my favorite part of the MCU was their handling of Hawkeye and Black Widow. They managed to have the only team members with no powers the most interesting story arc in the movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still really annoying when they end up fighting the same enemies that Hulk and Thor do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you think about it they have more natural talent than anybody on the team. It's like Batman. The thing that makes him so badass is that he has to make up for not having powers with natural talent, making him the best member of the Justice League.
Click to expand...


I hate seeing Batman fighting the same creatures the rest of the JL do.    Batman should make the plans, do the investigating, and leave the pitched battles to the super powered heroes.  If something requires Superman to fight it, Batman is ridiculously out of his physical league.

I understand that that is how comic book teams work, and I can mostly ignore it, but any time I think about it at all, I find it laughable.  If Thanos can stand toe to toe with Hulk, Thor, and Captain Marvel, he should brush past Captain America as though he isn't there.  The physical power levels just aren't anywhere close.  But the writers want Cap to have his scene showing off he resolve, so he gets to stop Thanos for a minute.


----------



## Harry Dresden

aaronleland said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly my favorite part of the MCU was their handling of Hawkeye and Black Widow. They managed to have the only team members with no powers the most interesting story arc in the movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still really annoying when they end up fighting the same enemies that Hulk and Thor do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you think about it they have more natural talent than anybody on the team. It's like Batman. The thing that makes him so badass is that he has to make up for not having powers with natural talent, making him the best member of the Justice League.
Click to expand...

 "Batman is The _most dangerous_ man on Earth"<<<quote from Supes himself....


----------



## aaronleland

Montrovant said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly my favorite part of the MCU was their handling of Hawkeye and Black Widow. They managed to have the only team members with no powers the most interesting story arc in the movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still really annoying when they end up fighting the same enemies that Hulk and Thor do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you think about it they have more natural talent than anybody on the team. It's like Batman. The thing that makes him so badass is that he has to make up for not having powers with natural talent, making him the best member of the Justice League.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate seeing Batman fighting the same creatures the rest of the JL do.    Batman should make the plans, do the investigating, and leave the pitched battles to the super powered heroes.  If something requires Superman to fight it, Batman is ridiculously out of his physical league.
> 
> I understand that that is how comic book teams work, and I can mostly ignore it, but any time I think about it at all, I find it laughable.  If Thanos can stand toe to toe with Hulk, Thor, and Captain Marvel, he should brush past Captain America as though he isn't there.  The physical power levels just aren't anywhere close.  But the writers want Cap to have his scene showing off he resolve, so he gets to stop Thanos for a minute.
Click to expand...


For the sake of story they will always let the less powerful, but more popular characters save the day. One of my favorite scenes in Infinity War was when Cap held back Thanos' punch. The same guy clobbered the Hulk with only gem.


----------



## TNHarley

aaronleland said:


> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.


Watched it last night. Probably my favorite marvel movie yet. Infinity war was right behind it although it ticked me off when they killed spiderman and not rhodey the faggot


----------



## fncceo

WillHaftawaite said:


> I'll have to wait for DVD or PPV.
> 
> 
> Too long to sit in a theater



Bring an empty cup ... or a catheter.


----------



## Hugo Furst

fncceo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to wait for DVD or PPV.
> 
> 
> Too long to sit in a theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring an empty cup ... or a catheter.
Click to expand...


and both oxygen tanks?


----------



## Montrovant

aaronleland said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly my favorite part of the MCU was their handling of Hawkeye and Black Widow. They managed to have the only team members with no powers the most interesting story arc in the movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still really annoying when they end up fighting the same enemies that Hulk and Thor do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you think about it they have more natural talent than anybody on the team. It's like Batman. The thing that makes him so badass is that he has to make up for not having powers with natural talent, making him the best member of the Justice League.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate seeing Batman fighting the same creatures the rest of the JL do.    Batman should make the plans, do the investigating, and leave the pitched battles to the super powered heroes.  If something requires Superman to fight it, Batman is ridiculously out of his physical league.
> 
> I understand that that is how comic book teams work, and I can mostly ignore it, but any time I think about it at all, I find it laughable.  If Thanos can stand toe to toe with Hulk, Thor, and Captain Marvel, he should brush past Captain America as though he isn't there.  The physical power levels just aren't anywhere close.  But the writers want Cap to have his scene showing off he resolve, so he gets to stop Thanos for a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the sake of story they will always let the less powerful, but more popular characters save the day. One of my favorite scenes in Infinity War was when Cap held back Thanos' punch. The same guy clobbered the Hulk with only gem.
Click to expand...


I kind of hated it when Cap caught Thanos's punch in Infinity War lol.


----------



## fncceo

Montrovant said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly my favorite part of the MCU was their handling of Hawkeye and Black Widow. They managed to have the only team members with no powers the most interesting story arc in the movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still really annoying when they end up fighting the same enemies that Hulk and Thor do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you think about it they have more natural talent than anybody on the team. It's like Batman. The thing that makes him so badass is that he has to make up for not having powers with natural talent, making him the best member of the Justice League.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate seeing Batman fighting the same creatures the rest of the JL do.    Batman should make the plans, do the investigating, and leave the pitched battles to the super powered heroes.  If something requires Superman to fight it, Batman is ridiculously out of his physical league.
> 
> I understand that that is how comic book teams work, and I can mostly ignore it, but any time I think about it at all, I find it laughable.  If Thanos can stand toe to toe with Hulk, Thor, and Captain Marvel, he should brush past Captain America as though he isn't there.  The physical power levels just aren't anywhere close.  But the writers want Cap to have his scene showing off he resolve, so he gets to stop Thanos for a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the sake of story they will always let the less powerful, but more popular characters save the day. One of my favorite scenes in Infinity War was when Cap held back Thanos' punch. The same guy clobbered the Hulk with only gem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of hated it when Cap caught Thanos's punch in Infinity War lol.
Click to expand...


You call him Cap?!


----------



## 2aguy

fncceo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's still really annoying when they end up fighting the same enemies that Hulk and Thor do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you think about it they have more natural talent than anybody on the team. It's like Batman. The thing that makes him so badass is that he has to make up for not having powers with natural talent, making him the best member of the Justice League.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate seeing Batman fighting the same creatures the rest of the JL do.    Batman should make the plans, do the investigating, and leave the pitched battles to the super powered heroes.  If something requires Superman to fight it, Batman is ridiculously out of his physical league.
> 
> I understand that that is how comic book teams work, and I can mostly ignore it, but any time I think about it at all, I find it laughable.  If Thanos can stand toe to toe with Hulk, Thor, and Captain Marvel, he should brush past Captain America as though he isn't there.  The physical power levels just aren't anywhere close.  But the writers want Cap to have his scene showing off he resolve, so he gets to stop Thanos for a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the sake of story they will always let the less powerful, but more popular characters save the day. One of my favorite scenes in Infinity War was when Cap held back Thanos' punch. The same guy clobbered the Hulk with only gem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of hated it when Cap caught Thanos's punch in Infinity War lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call him Cap?!
Click to expand...


The two Ant Man movies were pretty good.....


----------



## Darkwind

fncceo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to wait for DVD or PPV.
> 
> 
> Too long to sit in a theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring an empty cup ... or a catheter.
Click to expand...

Just man up and hold it.

Sheesh....


----------



## Darkwind

I enjoyed the movie.

I don't go to movies like this to tear them apart, but to be entertained.  It was entertaining.  

I did notice, however;  near the nearly endless endings, the theater I was in was so silent you could hear a pin drop.  Particularly at Iron Man's part.

Not going to throw a spoiler out there for any who haven't seen it yet.  

From that point forward, the audience was pretty much glued to the screen.


A good mixture of humor and intense action.   I'd give it an A.


----------



## Jitss617

Just saw this movie.. for the love of god can we  get woman out of hero roles!? Just destroys movies. Know your role.. and black panther is a joke .. blacks aren’t organized... 

Then they called the only conservative star a “idiot” 
Tell me that wasn’t planned. 

Overall besides the fake females it was ok


----------



## deanrd

Ringel05 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the super hero comics I grew up on are now the super hero phenomenon of today.
Click to expand...

 Not only that, but they’re so diverse. There’s not only the aliens of all the different colors shapes and sizes, but there’s also women superheroes and women villains and African-American heroes and villains and Hispanics and even gays and lesbians.
 On the Supergirl show on TV there’s even a transgender hero.

Is the diversity in the comic books following what’s going on in society or are they indicators of what’s coming next in society?


----------



## Montrovant

Jitss617 said:


> Just saw this movie.. for the love of god can we  get woman out of hero roles!? Just destroys movies. Know your role.. and black panther is a joke .. blacks aren’t organized...
> 
> Then they called the only conservative star a “idiot”
> Tell me that wasn’t planned.
> 
> Overall besides the fake females it was ok



Yeah!  Because women can't be granted impossible cosmic powers, only men!  And blacks?  There are no organized blacks!  Bunch of anarchists, I tell you...



If you missed it, that was sarcasm.


----------



## Ringel05

deanrd said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the super hero comics I grew up on are now the super hero phenomenon of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only that, but they’re so diverse. There’s not only the aliens of all the different colors shapes and sizes, but there’s also women superheroes and women villains and African-American heroes and villains and Hispanics and even gays and lesbians.
> On the Supergirl show on TV there’s even a transgender hero.
> 
> Is the diversity in the comic books following what’s going on in society or are they indicators of what’s coming next in society?
Click to expand...

Don't know, don't care.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

WillHaftawaite said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> I find the Marvel movies to be quite entertaining. Too bad Stan Lee isn't around to make his small appearance. Or did they digitize him in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's in it, reportedly
Click to expand...

I think that was Ruth Bader Ginsberg in the movie


----------



## Harry Dresden

deanrd said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the super hero comics I grew up on are now the super hero phenomenon of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only that, but they’re so diverse. There’s not only the aliens of all the different colors shapes and sizes, but there’s also women superheroes and women villains and African-American heroes and villains and Hispanics and even gays and lesbians.
> On the Supergirl show on TV there’s even a transgender hero.
> 
> Is the diversity in the comic books following what’s going on in society or are they indicators of what’s coming next in society?
Click to expand...

there have always been aliens of different colors and sizes and shapes 
and woman superheros as far back as the 1950's......


----------



## Jitss617

Harry Dresden said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the super hero comics I grew up on are now the super hero phenomenon of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only that, but they’re so diverse. There’s not only the aliens of all the different colors shapes and sizes, but there’s also women superheroes and women villains and African-American heroes and villains and Hispanics and even gays and lesbians.
> On the Supergirl show on TV there’s even a transgender hero.
> 
> Is the diversity in the comic books following what’s going on in society or are they indicators of what’s coming next in society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there have always been aliens of different colors and sizes and shapes
> and woman superheros as far back as the 1950's......
Click to expand...

Black panther was a awful movie,, very dividing,, the feminist  attitude the woman portrayed was bad in this movie. American culture does
Not assimilate like this movie portrayed..


----------



## Montrovant

Jitss617 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the super hero comics I grew up on are now the super hero phenomenon of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only that, but they’re so diverse. There’s not only the aliens of all the different colors shapes and sizes, but there’s also women superheroes and women villains and African-American heroes and villains and Hispanics and even gays and lesbians.
> On the Supergirl show on TV there’s even a transgender hero.
> 
> Is the diversity in the comic books following what’s going on in society or are they indicators of what’s coming next in society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there have always been aliens of different colors and sizes and shapes
> and woman superheros as far back as the 1950's......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black panther was a awful movie,, very dividing,, the feminist  attitude the woman portrayed was bad in this movie. American culture does
> Not assimilate like this movie portrayed..
Click to expand...


Your complaint is that you don't think the superhero movie was an accurate portrayal of American culture?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Jitss617 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the super hero comics I grew up on are now the super hero phenomenon of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only that, but they’re so diverse. There’s not only the aliens of all the different colors shapes and sizes, but there’s also women superheroes and women villains and African-American heroes and villains and Hispanics and even gays and lesbians.
> On the Supergirl show on TV there’s even a transgender hero.
> 
> Is the diversity in the comic books following what’s going on in society or are they indicators of what’s coming next in society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there have always been aliens of different colors and sizes and shapes
> and woman superheros as far back as the 1950's......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black panther was a awful movie,, very dividing,, the feminist  attitude the woman portrayed was bad in this movie. American culture does
> Not assimilate like this movie portrayed..
Click to expand...

Wakanda was supposed to have American culture?...


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the super hero comics I grew up on are now the super hero phenomenon of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only that, but they’re so diverse. There’s not only the aliens of all the different colors shapes and sizes, but there’s also women superheroes and women villains and African-American heroes and villains and Hispanics and even gays and lesbians.
> On the Supergirl show on TV there’s even a transgender hero.
> 
> Is the diversity in the comic books following what’s going on in society or are they indicators of what’s coming next in society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there have always been aliens of different colors and sizes and shapes
> and woman superheros as far back as the 1950's......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black panther was a awful movie,, very dividing,, the feminist  attitude the woman portrayed was bad in this movie. American culture does
> Not assimilate like this movie portrayed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wakanda was supposed to have American culture?...
Click to expand...


I hope that "this movie" was meant to indicate Endgame.  That was poorly written lol.


----------



## Jitss617

Harry Dresden said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing movie. Everybody who has invested time in the MCU for the past 10 years won't be disappointed. It's a much darker movie than the others, but to be expected given the premise. After three hours I could see myself sitting through another three if it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the super hero comics I grew up on are now the super hero phenomenon of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only that, but they’re so diverse. There’s not only the aliens of all the different colors shapes and sizes, but there’s also women superheroes and women villains and African-American heroes and villains and Hispanics and even gays and lesbians.
> On the Supergirl show on TV there’s even a transgender hero.
> 
> Is the diversity in the comic books following what’s going on in society or are they indicators of what’s coming next in society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there have always been aliens of different colors and sizes and shapes
> and woman superheros as far back as the 1950's......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black panther was a awful movie,, very dividing,, the feminist  attitude the woman portrayed was bad in this movie. American culture does
> Not assimilate like this movie portrayed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wakanda was supposed to have American culture?...
Click to expand...

I’m saying showing them like that was bad.. and  divisive


----------



## Harry Dresden

Jitss617 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the super hero comics I grew up on are now the super hero phenomenon of today.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but they’re so diverse. There’s not only the aliens of all the different colors shapes and sizes, but there’s also women superheroes and women villains and African-American heroes and villains and Hispanics and even gays and lesbians.
> On the Supergirl show on TV there’s even a transgender hero.
> 
> Is the diversity in the comic books following what’s going on in society or are they indicators of what’s coming next in society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there have always been aliens of different colors and sizes and shapes
> and woman superheros as far back as the 1950's......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black panther was a awful movie,, very dividing,, the feminist  attitude the woman portrayed was bad in this movie. American culture does
> Not assimilate like this movie portrayed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wakanda was supposed to have American culture?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m saying showing them like that was bad.. and  divisive
Click to expand...

are you scared of strong women?.....


----------



## Montrovant

Jitss617 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the super hero comics I grew up on are now the super hero phenomenon of today.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but they’re so diverse. There’s not only the aliens of all the different colors shapes and sizes, but there’s also women superheroes and women villains and African-American heroes and villains and Hispanics and even gays and lesbians.
> On the Supergirl show on TV there’s even a transgender hero.
> 
> Is the diversity in the comic books following what’s going on in society or are they indicators of what’s coming next in society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there have always been aliens of different colors and sizes and shapes
> and woman superheros as far back as the 1950's......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black panther was a awful movie,, very dividing,, the feminist  attitude the woman portrayed was bad in this movie. American culture does
> Not assimilate like this movie portrayed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wakanda was supposed to have American culture?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m saying showing them like that was bad.. and  divisive
Click to expand...


Showing who, like what, was bad?  Specifically?


----------



## JoeMoma

Saw the movie tonight.  I rate it an "Okay".


----------



## fncceo

WillHaftawaite said:


> I'll have to wait for DVD or PPV.
> 
> 
> Too long to sit in a theater



Get a catheter bag.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I don't understand the luster for this movie.
Painfully drawn out and in desperate need of editing. 
And the premise of the entire movie reminded me of the old TV Batman series...Batman would always win due to some fantastically unrealistic set of circumstances. 
 Tony Stark, out of boredom more than anything in just a few days "discovers" how to time travel. WOW - gee that is so realistic.
FFS.
  A sad end to a damn good series.


----------



## BlueGin

True. 

Another stupid moment is Pepper...the woman who has spent the last decade bitching about the Ironman suits...suddenly out of nowhere fights along side the Avengers in an Ironman suit just so they can do some stupid girl power shot at some random point.


----------



## Montrovant

BlueGin said:


> True.
> 
> Another stupid moment is Pepper...the woman who has spent the last decade bitching about the Ironman suits...suddenly out of nowhere fights along side the Avengers in an Ironman suit just so they can do some stupid girl power shot at some random point.



Pepper has been bitching about the Iron Man suits for the last decade?  You must have been watching a different MCU than I have.  She wasn't even in a Marvel movie between 2013 (Iron Man 3) and 2017 (Spider Man Homecoming).  And what she was unhappy about in Iron Man 3, so far as I know based on what the director and writer have said, is that Stark's obsession with his suits was getting in the way of their relationship.


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> I don't understand the luster for this movie.
> Painfully drawn out and in desperate need of editing.
> And the premise of the entire movie reminded me of the old TV Batman series...Batman would always win due to some fantastically unrealistic set of circumstances.
> Tony Stark, out of boredom more than anything in just a few days "discovers" how to time travel. WOW - gee that is so realistic.
> FFS.
> A sad end to a damn good series.



Which Marvel movies have had the heroes win because of particularly realistic circumstances?  

The technology in these movies has always been ridiculous.  And didn't Stark use some previous research or knowledge to figure out time travel?  I don't remember just how it went.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the luster for this movie.
> Painfully drawn out and in desperate need of editing.
> And the premise of the entire movie reminded me of the old TV Batman series...Batman would always win due to some fantastically unrealistic set of circumstances.
> Tony Stark, out of boredom more than anything in just a few days "discovers" how to time travel. WOW - gee that is so realistic.
> FFS.
> A sad end to a damn good series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Marvel movies have had the heroes win because of particularly realistic circumstances?
> 
> The technology in these movies has always been ridiculous.  And didn't Stark use some previous research or knowledge to figure out time travel?  I don't remember just how it went.
Click to expand...

  Of course, but it still has to be believable while you are watching it. We all suspend reality, but no one wants to have to struggle doing it.


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the luster for this movie.
> Painfully drawn out and in desperate need of editing.
> And the premise of the entire movie reminded me of the old TV Batman series...Batman would always win due to some fantastically unrealistic set of circumstances.
> Tony Stark, out of boredom more than anything in just a few days "discovers" how to time travel. WOW - gee that is so realistic.
> FFS.
> A sad end to a damn good series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Marvel movies have had the heroes win because of particularly realistic circumstances?
> 
> The technology in these movies has always been ridiculous.  And didn't Stark use some previous research or knowledge to figure out time travel?  I don't remember just how it went.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, but it still has to be believable while you are watching it. We all suspend reality, but no one wants to have to struggle doing it.
Click to expand...


I think Endgame did fine in the context of the MCU.  I only watched it once, so I could be wrong, but I don't remember the movie having a lot of issues within that context.

I thought Infinity War needed editing far more than Endgame, at least as far as visuals are concerned.


----------



## BlueGin

Montrovant said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Another stupid moment is Pepper...the woman who has spent the last decade bitching about the Ironman suits...suddenly out of nowhere fights along side the Avengers in an Ironman suit just so they can do some stupid girl power shot at some random point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper has been bitching about the Iron Man suits for the last decade?  You must have been watching a different MCU than I have.  She wasn't even in a Marvel movie between 2013 (Iron Man 3) and 2017 (Spider Man Homecoming).  And what she was unhappy about in Iron Man 3, so far as I know based on what the director and writer have said, is that Stark's obsession with his suits was getting in the way of their relationship.
Click to expand...

Tony Stark destroyed all of his suits and gave up being Ironman (for awhile) for her because she constantly bitched about it. Now I’m supposed to believe she wants to fight in one? Or even knows how to for that matter? Nope that was totally contrived for a “ girl power “ scene.


----------



## Correll

BlueGin said:


> True.
> 
> Another stupid moment is Pepper...the woman who has spent the last decade bitching about the Ironman suits...suddenly out of nowhere fights along side the Avengers in an Ironman suit just so they can do some stupid girl power shot at some random point.




That was insanely heavy handed and stupid. If they want to do some woman empowerment, then DO some.


----------



## BlueGin

Correll said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Another stupid moment is Pepper...the woman who has spent the last decade bitching about the Ironman suits...suddenly out of nowhere fights along side the Avengers in an Ironman suit just so they can do some stupid girl power shot at some random point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was insanely heavy handed and stupid. If they want to do some woman empowerment, then DO some.
Click to expand...

That’s what all of the Disney and Marvel stuff is going to be for the next 2/3 years unfortunately.   But ...at least I will be saving money from Movies I would normally see two/ three times at the theatre and now am not even going to be remotely interested in.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

BlueGin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Another stupid moment is Pepper...the woman who has spent the last decade bitching about the Ironman suits...suddenly out of nowhere fights along side the Avengers in an Ironman suit just so they can do some stupid girl power shot at some random point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was insanely heavy handed and stupid. If they want to do some woman empowerment, then DO some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what all of the Disney and Marvel stuff is going to be for the next 2/3 years unfortunately.   But ...at least I will be saving money from Movies I would normally see two/ three times at the theatre and now am not even going to be remotely interested in.
Click to expand...

  Yep... Netflix has a new sci-fi series called "Another Life"... in the 1st episode the newly appointed captain is a woman. Fine.. no problems there. But then there is a scene where the previous captain (male) tries to kill her. They get into an epic fight beating each other back and forth and in the end she wins. 
Nevermind that he outweighs her by prolly 50 lbs. is a male, and is a lifelong military soldier. She is a desk jockey. 
yeah...that was realistic.
  We haven't watched anymore, it was kid of cheesy and not well acted anyway.


----------



## Correll

BlueGin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Another stupid moment is Pepper...the woman who has spent the last decade bitching about the Ironman suits...suddenly out of nowhere fights along side the Avengers in an Ironman suit just so they can do some stupid girl power shot at some random point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was insanely heavy handed and stupid. If they want to do some woman empowerment, then DO some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what all of the Disney and Marvel stuff is going to be for the next 2/3 years unfortunately.   But ...at least I will be saving money from Movies I would normally see two/ three times at the theatre and now am not even going to be remotely interested in.
Click to expand...



I fear you are correct.


----------



## Correll

iamwhatiseem said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Another stupid moment is Pepper...the woman who has spent the last decade bitching about the Ironman suits...suddenly out of nowhere fights along side the Avengers in an Ironman suit just so they can do some stupid girl power shot at some random point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was insanely heavy handed and stupid. If they want to do some woman empowerment, then DO some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what all of the Disney and Marvel stuff is going to be for the next 2/3 years unfortunately.   But ...at least I will be saving money from Movies I would normally see two/ three times at the theatre and now am not even going to be remotely interested in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep... Netflix has a new sci-fi series called "Another Life"... in the 1st episode the newly appointed captain is a woman. Fine.. no problems there. But then there is a scene where the previous captain (male) tries to kill her. They get into an epic fight beating each other back and forth and in the end she wins.
> Nevermind that he outweighs her by prolly 50 lbs. is a male, and is a lifelong military soldier. She is a desk jockey.
> yeah...that was realistic.
> We haven't watched anymore, it was kid of cheesy and not well acted anyway.
Click to expand...



I dont' mind strong female roles. Even strong female main characters.


BUt why are they so often stupid like that?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Correll said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Another stupid moment is Pepper...the woman who has spent the last decade bitching about the Ironman suits...suddenly out of nowhere fights along side the Avengers in an Ironman suit just so they can do some stupid girl power shot at some random point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was insanely heavy handed and stupid. If they want to do some woman empowerment, then DO some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what all of the Disney and Marvel stuff is going to be for the next 2/3 years unfortunately.   But ...at least I will be saving money from Movies I would normally see two/ three times at the theatre and now am not even going to be remotely interested in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep... Netflix has a new sci-fi series called "Another Life"... in the 1st episode the newly appointed captain is a woman. Fine.. no problems there. But then there is a scene where the previous captain (male) tries to kill her. They get into an epic fight beating each other back and forth and in the end she wins.
> Nevermind that he outweighs her by prolly 50 lbs. is a male, and is a lifelong military soldier. She is a desk jockey.
> yeah...that was realistic.
> We haven't watched anymore, it was kid of cheesy and not well acted anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' mind strong female roles. Even strong female main characters.
> 
> 
> BUt why are they so often stupid like that?
Click to expand...


They want to promote the fantasy that men and women are the same... except... women are smarter, kinder, more patient and down to earth. Other than that the same...well except men are dumb, erratic, violent, goofy and desperately need several women around to keep them from making stupid mistakes.
Other than that...they want to show they are the same.


----------



## BlueGin

iamwhatiseem said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Another stupid moment is Pepper...the woman who has spent the last decade bitching about the Ironman suits...suddenly out of nowhere fights along side the Avengers in an Ironman suit just so they can do some stupid girl power shot at some random point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was insanely heavy handed and stupid. If they want to do some woman empowerment, then DO some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what all of the Disney and Marvel stuff is going to be for the next 2/3 years unfortunately.   But ...at least I will be saving money from Movies I would normally see two/ three times at the theatre and now am not even going to be remotely interested in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep... Netflix has a new sci-fi series called "Another Life"... in the 1st episode the newly appointed captain is a woman. Fine.. no problems there. But then there is a scene where the previous captain (male) tries to kill her. They get into an epic fight beating each other back and forth and in the end she wins.
> Nevermind that he outweighs her by prolly 50 lbs. is a male, and is a lifelong military soldier. She is a desk jockey.
> yeah...that was realistic.
> We haven't watched anymore, it was kid of cheesy and not well acted anyway.
Click to expand...

And yet in real life even the transgenders beat all of the women in sports.

Steven Crowder demonstrated in one of his videos how this girl power fight scene stuff was unrealistic. I laughed because it’s gotten ridiculous .


----------



## BlueGin

Correll said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Another stupid moment is Pepper...the woman who has spent the last decade bitching about the Ironman suits...suddenly out of nowhere fights along side the Avengers in an Ironman suit just so they can do some stupid girl power shot at some random point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was insanely heavy handed and stupid. If they want to do some woman empowerment, then DO some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what all of the Disney and Marvel stuff is going to be for the next 2/3 years unfortunately.   But ...at least I will be saving money from Movies I would normally see two/ three times at the theatre and now am not even going to be remotely interested in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep... Netflix has a new sci-fi series called "Another Life"... in the 1st episode the newly appointed captain is a woman. Fine.. no problems there. But then there is a scene where the previous captain (male) tries to kill her. They get into an epic fight beating each other back and forth and in the end she wins.
> Nevermind that he outweighs her by prolly 50 lbs. is a male, and is a lifelong military soldier. She is a desk jockey.
> yeah...that was realistic.
> We haven't watched anymore, it was kid of cheesy and not well acted anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' mind strong female roles. Even strong female main characters.
> 
> 
> BUt why are they so often stupid like that?
Click to expand...

I don’t either if they are realistic. Hollywood rarely gets it right though. Most of the time we get a Mary Sue that is a know it all, and a complete bitch ,but that all the men on the show fall in love with so she can humiliate them repeatedly.


----------



## Montrovant

BlueGin said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Another stupid moment is Pepper...the woman who has spent the last decade bitching about the Ironman suits...suddenly out of nowhere fights along side the Avengers in an Ironman suit just so they can do some stupid girl power shot at some random point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper has been bitching about the Iron Man suits for the last decade?  You must have been watching a different MCU than I have.  She wasn't even in a Marvel movie between 2013 (Iron Man 3) and 2017 (Spider Man Homecoming).  And what she was unhappy about in Iron Man 3, so far as I know based on what the director and writer have said, is that Stark's obsession with his suits was getting in the way of their relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tony Stark destroyed all of his suits and gave up being Ironman (for awhile) for her because she constantly bitched about it. Now I’m supposed to believe she wants to fight in one? Or even knows how to for that matter? Nope that was totally contrived for a “ girl power “ scene.
Click to expand...


Oh, they definitely forced the girl power fight into the movie, I'm not going to argue about that.  However, once again, Potts wasn't even in an MCU movie for 4 years, so we certainly didn't see her spend "the last decade bitching about the Iron Man suits."  And again, what bitching she did was not that the suits were inherently bad, but rather that Stark spent so much time with them that he ignored his relationship with her.

Also, Potts has been in an Iron Man armor before Endgame in the MCU.  In Iron Man 3, when the mansion was destroyed, she ended up in one of the suits.  Moreover, Potts has used an Iron Man suit in the comics under the alias Rescue, which is probably the main reason they had her in it in Endgame.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I don't like forced anything in movies. Especially anything political. And God knows there is plenty of that.


----------

